

You can now build apps for Yahoo mail without plugins (let's hope gmail is next?) - auston
http://developer.yahoo.com/mailapplications/

======
siong1987
Yahoo is working hard to open their platform. But, why no developer actually
appreciates them?

~~~
Tichy
I suppose because it is still risky to depend on another company for one's own
business model.

~~~
alex_c
I agree, but that hasn't stopped Facebook or Iphone developers.

With around 250 million people using Yahoo Mail, this could be extremely
interesting. (source for that number: [http://www.email-marketing-
reports.com/metrics/email-statist...](http://www.email-marketing-
reports.com/metrics/email-statistics.htm))

------
kleneway
Any guesses on how many "To Do List" apps are going to be available within the
first month? Note to to do devs: I've got the killer To Do List app framework
- it's a spiral-bound noteback and a cheap Bic pen. Problem solved.

Seriously though, kudos to Yahoo for this. I'm honestly very excited about the
potential for creative new apps that can be built on this platform.

------
lacker
Doesn't gmail already have this? I'm using TwitterGadget from within gmail
already.

<http://www.twittergadget.com/>

~~~
timtrueman
That depends on whether or not _anyone_ can build an app to be used in Gmail.
Link?

~~~
lacker
Sure... it's not like twittergadget.com has a special deal with gmail.

[http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2008/10/new-in-labs-
calendar-a...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2008/10/new-in-labs-calendar-and-
docs-gadgets.html)

------
turbod
It's probably true that Gmail has this on their roadmap. I would recommend
those who aren't already building a product to create something on Yahoo and
see which ones are "hits" and be ready to port to Gmail asap. Good luck, this
is a great opportunity.

~~~
markessien
I believe Yahoo mail has more users than gmail.

~~~
fallentimes
This is correct, but gmail is growing faster.

~~~
markessien
There are several "that's what SHE said" jokes I could do here, but I better
not :)

------
lessallan
What? No way, Yahoo leads the way? What has the world come to?

~~~
sarvesh
Actually if you have been using Zimbra you will notice that this is the same
as the Zimlets feature. I know Zimbra is owned by Yahoo but this is an open
source project and people have been using it for a while.

------
zain
_Yahoo! Mail is currently in a limited beta version and only open to confirmed
partners._

How do you become a partner?

